# RATIO OF OMEGA-6 TO OMEGA-3 FATTY ACIDS



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

RATIO OF OMEGA-6 TO OMEGA-3 FATTY ACIDS
​


Gabe Mirkin, M.D.
​
Fat is classified into saturated fats, polyunsaturated fats, and monounsaturated fats. Saturated fats are believed to increase your risk for heart attacks when you take in more calories than you burn. We used to think that all polyunsaturated fats help to prevent heart attacks when they replace saturated fats, but now we have different information. Polyunsaturated fats are classified by their structures into omega-3s and omega-6s, and you need both types; these are called the essential fatty acids because you cannot make them in your body and must get them from your food.

For most of the time humans have been on earth we have eaten foods containing omega-6's and omega-3's in a ratio of about 2:1. However, over the last 50 years in North America, the ratio has changed to from 2:1 to 10-20:1. Our diet now includes huge amounts of oils that are extracted from plants and used for cooking or in prepared foods. These oils (such as corn oil, safflower oil, cottonseed oil, peanut oil, soybean oil) are primarily omega-6s. We have decreased our intake of omega-3's, found primarily in whole grains, beans and other seeds, and seafood.

Eating too much omega-6 and too little omega-3 causes clots and constricts arteries to increase risk for heart attacks, increases swelling to worsen arthritis, and aggravates a skin disease called psoriasis. It may block a person's ability to respond to insulin, causing high insulin and blood sugar levels and obesity. It increases hormone levels of insulin like growth factor-1 that causes certain cancers.

To get your ratio on omega-6s to omega-3s back to a more healthful 2:1, eat seafood, whole grains, beans and other seeds, and reduce your intake of foods made with or cooked in vegetable oils.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Cool article bro.........

Preaching to the choir bro

Haaa haaaa

So much for fats being bad for you


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Good stuff!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

nice little read Winger.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

That ratio is brutal. 2:1. No wonder ChefX is having us gobble 12 fish oils a day.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

good read


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ChefX said:


> good read


Just like your book


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey thanks


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ChefX said:


> Hey thanks


Just because I said I loved you in another thread, dosn't mean you have to stalk me!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

winger said:


> Just because I said I loved you in another thread, dosn't mean you have to stalk me!


Haaa Haaaa

I have a stalker too she rummages through my phone for numbers, wallet, computer for things that have no concern for her. :axe:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Haaa Haaaa
> 
> I have a stalker too she rummages through my phone for numbers, wallet, computer for things that have no concern for her. :axe:


But that is your girlfriend:axe:


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

LOL!

ok that was very funny!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

winger said:


> That ratio is brutal. 2:1. No wonder ChefX is having us gobble 12 fish oils a day.


When you say fish oil caps do you mean cod liver oil caps. I have a load of cod liver oil caps with omega 3 in them aswell.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Not Cod liver caps they are really high in Vitamin A and at 12 a day you might end up with some tixcicity problems.

Fish oils are where its at Rob.

Info on vitamin A:

Your RDA of vitamin A could be achieved by eating two or three carrot sticks, one tablespoon of cooked carrots, two tablespoons of cooked winter squash, sweet potatoes or pumpkin, 1/4 cup of dark green leafy vegetables (spinach, beet greens or Swiss chard), 4 asparagus spears, 1/4 cup broccoli, one apricot, 1/2 peach or 1/4 cup cantaloupe. All of these are probably less expensive than your vitamin A pills.

Vitamin A is fat-soluble and is stored in your body along with vitamins D, E and vitamin K. Your body can store up to two years worth in your liver. Levels above 100,000 IU of vitamin A are considered toxic (hypervitaminosis). Loss of hair can occur with megadoses of vitamin A. Excess carotene can cause your skin and the whites of your eyes to turn yellow. I have seen a patient with a jaundice look to their skin and eyes because of excess carotene intake from supplements. Generally, carotene will turn the skin yellow when the intake is above 20 mg per day (about 34,000 IU). The yellow skin tint is most noticeable on the hands and soles of your feet where there is little underlying tissue between the skin and bones. If the carotene supplement is discontinued, the skin will lose the yellow tint.

Your body uses vitamin A for good night vision and for maintaining the health of your epithelial cells. These cells are found in skin as well as lining your respiratory tract and gastrointestinal tract. Research has found that persons who have an adequate intake of vitamin A have a lower incidence of epithelial cancers. Epithelial cells line the lungs as well as the gastrointestinal tract, urinary tract and vagina. Research has not advocated megadosing vitamin A to prevent cancer though. A new Finish research project showed that smokers increased their rate of cancer if they took Vitamin A supplements.

In the early 1980's the FDA restricted the vitamin A content of multivitamin supplements to a maximum of 1,000 RE to limit the possibility of vitamin A toxicity. You can buy vitamin A supplements up to 5,000 RE (25,000 IU).

I would suggest, you discontinue your vitamin A supplements and try eating bright orange or dark green leafy vegetables for vitamin A. Liver is also an excellent source.

Sorry for the long copy and paste but the information is good.


----------



## Vernon (Apr 21, 2005)

ha ha winger.

What an absolute load of drivel ..YOU have no idea what all that means no more than nyone else does ...yea yea you read the words but what....ok

here is a perfect % of protein, to fat to carbohydrate ..you call it ratios or much accustomed to our ancestorl evolutionary diet ..

now we have no ACTUAL idea of these %s on ourselves daily

take one of these 3

fats

then we go one there is a perfect % or polyunsatuartes to monosaturats to poly unsatuarets of which we again have not a clue

only to subidvide them again into omega 9 6 and 3 of which is even less undersatabale compared with out even knowing the first one

what food did you eat that had the right ratio of omega 6 and 3 and relying on fish is a hope it has not been farmed ..if you know your stuff ..you would of found hemp seed the only perfect combination but like me i wounder if you found a way to cook it?

or for all your wisdom have you ever tried

and im sure you eat flax seed ..do you eat the brown , the golden of cracked linseeds ..or do you swig a bottle of cod liver oil in that clear glass bottle sat up on the shelf in the supermarket for years.

give us something original not more %s and ratios

respectfully

vern


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well Vern my man, there are so many omega 3 fatty acids out there. Which one is the best? I try to eat salmon twice a week. I read that flaxseed raises estrogen levels so thats out. Borage is good but to expensive. Evening primrose oil and the list goes on. In my opinion the best omega 3 fatty acid is, drum roll please, the fish oil that contains the highest level of EPA and DHA. Those are the ingrediants that really matter. Just make sure you refrigerate all fish oils. Does that answer your question? I also like Red Yeast Rice. Both of my parents had heart attacks. I am trying to cover my bases thats all. I also take hawthorn berries (herb), garlic, cayenne aka capsicum.

Vern I like ratio's. They are the only thing I can control. Just like counting calories.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

LMAO now he is telling winger he doesn't know what he is talking about. It was bad enough he attacks my posts...but....

LMAO


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

ChefX said:


> LMAO now he is telling winger he doesn't know what he is talking about. It was bad enough he attacks my posts...but....
> 
> LMAO


True irony is the fact that he signs his posts with "respectfully".


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big said:


> True irony is the fact that he signs his posts with "respectfully".


I thought that was what the happy faces were for....lol. Man I love this board. 

Funny thing is, I actually like Vern. He brings meat to the table but only in small cap fulls.............lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Just found this again.

What I don't understand is how Vern thinks ratios and percents are something for a Mathematician.

I am sure he was confused by winger's article and judging by his grammar and spelling I am sure many simple things come as a difficult task assimilating to him.

The ratio of Omega 3's to Omega 6's is between 1/1 to 1/4.

The problem Vern is the fact that most cooking oils are rancid and very high in Omega 6's pushing the ratio way out causing many health issues.

In any diet if you eat vegetables and fruits (without all the oils) you would never get anywhere near the 1/10 to 1/25 ratio the typical American Diet would consume.

If you ate just some French fries your ratio would be way out. Sure sensible eating is much preferred but there are much better oils like olive oil to cook with to keep these levels within check.

Its all about information and application.

What is the point of trying to know if you don't apply?

Worse yet, someone who wants to know and would apply if he knew but just didn't know.

Let's use nuts as an example of ratios. There are many nuts, almonds, cashews, macadamia, walnut, pistachio, peanut, just to name a few.

*Peanuts * (28g)

14g fat (polyunsaturated 4g) (saturated 2g) (monounsaturated 7g)

7g protein

6g carbs. (fiber 2g) (sugar 1g)

*Macadamia nuts * (28g)

21g fat (polyunsaturated 0g) (saturated 3.5g) (monounsaturated 17g)

2g protein

4g carbs. (fiber 2g) (sugar 1g)

Notice the difference of ratio's in each amount of nuts.

Diabetics read ratios as sugars have an impact on their blood sugars, which in turn has an impact on insulin.

People on ketogenic (Atkins) diets look at the total carbohydrate intake to stay in Ketosis.

These ratios might look complicated but once you understand them they are a very valuable tool to design your eating.

So if you eat alot of fried foods you will have to cut back on fried foods and increase your intake of essential fatty acids.

The cheapest way is Fish Oils and I swear by these from my own personal experiance.

Thanks Chef for that.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ChefX said:


> LMAO now he is telling winger he doesn't know what he is talking about. It was bad enough he attacks my posts...but....
> 
> LMAO


I welcome the attacks. I like Vern. He is trying to display dominance. Vern, dont click here..........lol


----------



## Vernon (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi All

ratios are worth nothing ...ok i will make you run to your books now ..forget ratios first you have to find you R.D.A on E.FAs...BEFORE you look for a individual ratio!!!

and the suggested intake is related to a % ah! and guess what this can can only be found by ...(drum roll) by first finding out your calories for EFA requiremnts (amounts in grams) ..so ..let .. be go ..slow...forget ratios you need to meet your daily requiremnets FIRTS and this can only be established based on YOUR calorie intake ...oh dear back there again ..(the basics)

regards

vern


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Haaa Haaaa
> 
> I have a stalker too she rummages through my phone for numbers, wallet, computer for things that have no concern for her. :axe:


thats not a stalker thats a girlfriend lol


----------



## Vernon (Apr 21, 2005)

hi all

Question. you guys heard of patrick holford he wrote great stuff on optimum nutrition and has many many ratios and % does anyone not agree with anything or is he pretty good i think he had a wealth on knowledge and infromation.

Have you heard of this great nutritionist and who has read his book and what parts they feel was great

respectully

vern


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

What?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Never read him.

RDA regarding EFA's is a bunch of bull****.

The food pyramid is a bunch of bull**** too.

That was put together by the Agriculture Dept and has nothing to do with nutrition.

How come so many Americans are fat?


----------



## Vernon (Apr 21, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Never read him.
> 
> RDA regarding EFA's is a bunch of bull****.
> 
> ...


simple

the same reason some are rich some are poor its called money

the money of the body is calorie

a currency divided up in grams like $s or£s each more or less in amounts of energy they dont look for this currency and they have no conversion factor to govern it hence

They eat more food than they burn ...thier mouth hole is bigger than thier arsholes if we could reverse these to orafices it would cure obesity and laurens problem over night

with fun

vern


----------



## RipCord (Apr 5, 2005)

Vern you are Priceless.

Now you take Jabs at lauren? Buddy get your priorities straight!

You are stupidly hilarious.

You should take a long hard look at yourself and your life? Cause we all think your a joke!


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Vern...

The RDA's are established not for HEALTH but for PROFIT.

They are determined by the USDA the A stands for Agriculture as wasnoted by Hacskii above. In other words, your a moron for following the Corporate Bull****... again.


----------



## RipCord (Apr 5, 2005)

Once Again Chef Triumphs over Vern


----------



## Vernon (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi the RDAs in uk were ste during the war as the troops were suffering bad nutrition and could not fight Recommedned daily amounts the americans are still set higher than uk we do not function on optiumum nutrition only minumum requirements but o dont want to go into this its boring

regards

vern


----------



## Vernon (Apr 21, 2005)

Do me a service someone and tell me the RDA or recommende ddaily amounts of omega 3 6 and 9 please

after all the are ESSENTIAL fatty acids so we should now this

good luck

vern


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Vernon said:


> They eat more food than they burn ...thier mouth hole is bigger than thier arsholes if we could reverse these to orafices it would cure obesity and laurens problem over night
> 
> with fun
> 
> vern


Vern, can you post a pick of that perfect body? I want to see what you look like. But could you put UK-M in felt so that we know it is you? We have very few females on the board and at this rate we might have even less.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Vernon said:


> Do me a service someone and tell me the RDA or recommende ddaily amounts of omega 3 6 and 9 please
> 
> after all the are ESSENTIAL fatty acids so we should now this
> 
> ...


Once again for the slow guy (Vernon) 40carbs-30proteins-30fats. Yea they are ratios. But winger eats much lower carbs than most. I love ketogenic diets. 25% of the people get along better with this.

Vernon, not all bodies are the same.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I can tell you from my perspective on how I feel when I take Fish Oils.

It made my pee have more volume and flow.

Nuts felt bigger during recouperation from a cycle.

Have'nt checked but I am sure my cholesterol levels are lower, probably the triglicerides the most.

My skin is better.

I feel better.

My joints feel better  .......But you are probably Right, I am just waisting my time.

I see your point. I am sure that I am waisting lots of money on placebo.

Wow, I was feeling pretty good until Vern told me that I am doing it all wrong.

Wow, what a bummer.


----------



## Vernon (Apr 21, 2005)

winger said:


> Vern, can you post a pick of that perfect body? I want to see what you look like. But could you put UK-M in felt so that we know it is you? My pic is my avatar oh....i thought the avatar had to to the person oh silly me but thats me i have about 30 round the gym floor all members and this one is mine We have very few females on the board and at this rate we might have even less.


,,


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Got any more pics were I dont have to strain my eyes?


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Vern, wasnt there a pic of you on one of your web sites, the avatar doesnt look anything like that. Dont figure????


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Vernon said:


> hi all
> 
> Question. you guys heard of patrick holford he wrote great stuff on optimum nutrition and has many many ratios and % does anyone not agree with anything or is he pretty good i think he had a wealth on knowledge and infromation.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have read the Optimum Nutrition Bible by him, twice in fact. I particularly rember the part where he states that a bodybuilder need consume no more than 2g of protein a day (equates to less than a teaspoon) ... need I say more?

I do kind of see your point Vern, but the thing which you just don't seem to realise is that you are 10 years out of touch with reality and nutritional understanding.



L


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Lorian said:


> Yes, I have read the Optimum Nutrition Bible by him, twice in fact. I particularly rember the part where he states that a bodybuilder need consume no more than 2g of protein a day (equates to less than a teaspoon) ... need I say more?
> 
> I do kind of see your point Vern, but the thing which you just don't seem to realise is that you are 10 years out of touch with reality and nutritional understanding.
> 
> ...


Ouch. That is going to leave a mark!


----------

